Ask HN: Where do you post your product management jobs? - purple-cow
======
jamey-aha
There is a free monthly job thread on Roadmap.com, a community of product
managers -- [https://www.roadmap.com/hiring-product-managers-
june-2017](https://www.roadmap.com/hiring-product-managers-june-2017)

LinkedIn is also a good resource, but it costs a few hundred dollars for a
monthly post.

